
Tim Ferris saves the plunging Chinese Space station in 4 hours - Uldis
https://medium.com/@uldis/tim-ferris-saves-the-plunging-chinese-space-station-in-4-hours-ff981f3e4bd1
======
haZard_OS
Timeline is a bit off. Other than that, I'll give the author a 3 out of 5 for
execution.

